# Ghost Tour in Georgia



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

This is the site for a cool ghost tour in St. Simons Island, GA. Both the site and the tour have been improved and updated.

http://ghosttoursstsimonsga.com/Home_Page.php


----------



## artistreelights (Oct 9, 2009)

*Is this yours*

Is this your site or just one you found?


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

I know the tour guide.


----------



## artistreelights (Oct 9, 2009)

*Interesting friend*

Let your friend know that if she has a ghost tale and wants to work in her web site at the bottom of the story would be more that happy to have her submit her own page of information. It would give her more web exposure...no charge.

She can just go out to the site and fill in the information on the ghost page. She would have to add the URL at the end of the text and I will have to add manually but...it's up to her.

http://www.halloween-christmas-crafts-etc.com/Halloween-Ghosts.html


----------

